# who has the best dog?



## Mr.CheddarNut

So im throwing an "opinion" poll out there. We are thinking of giving our boys another shot at having and caring for a dog. They are starting to come of age to be able to go hunitng now and I think it would be great to get a hunting dog. This would of course be a family pet but it would be great fun to build memories with it in the feild. Now the best dog that I have ever owned hands down is a chocolate lab named griz. He had pretty much 100% of my attention and he was the most loyal and well behaved dog ever. Worst dog Ive ever had was a GSP. Dumb as a board fence!!! What would be you guys who know better than anyone else's best pic for 5 boys who are just starting to hunt and would love a great all around dog?? Pure bred, mix, whatever?? Lets hear it.


----------



## 30-06-hunter

Well, we have 3 Vizsla mixes if that tells you anything. My oldest is 14 and is mixed with yellow lab, she has never had a serious health issue and still goes on our 2.1 mile walking route up through the neighborhood whenever we go. Our male is 3 years old and is mixed with Blue Heeler and is very smart. And our youngest is 2 years old, she is mixed with golden lab and is also very intelligent. None were raised to be hunting dogs, but all exhibit great pointing abilities and listen very well. I personally will not ever own a purebred, they typically will have more health issues and do not live as long, but this is usually due to inbreeding.

Here is a picture of our dogs.


----------



## Fowlmouth

It's all personal preference. It boils down to what you want to do with the dog. If you are hunting waterfowl 100% of the time then a labrador or Chessie would work, if you are more of the upland game type then a pointing or flushing dog would work. If you want an all around versatile breed that can do everything better than any other dog, well let me know because I want to buy one too. 
For me it's the labrador retriever, because I waterfowl hunt more than anything else. I hear the "ugly dogs" are pretty good bird dogs too.


----------



## skeet4l

Mule Skinner, check your PM's


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

love my "ugly dog". also have two Britts that are awesome pets but not great hunters. No problem with Brittany's in general though. One of our Britts was rescued and had what drive it had before beat out of it.


----------



## Packfish

Fowlmouth said:


> It's all personal preference. It boils down to what you want to do with the dog. If you are hunting waterfowl 100% of the time then a labrador or Chessie would work, if you are more of the upland game type then a pointing or flushing dog would work. If you want an all around versatile breed that can do everything better than any other dog, well let me know because I want to buy one too.
> For me it's the labrador retriever, because I waterfowl hunt more than anything else. I hear the "ugly dogs" are pretty good bird dogs too.


Exactly- it's a personal preference and what your hunting and life style needs are. I love my Pudel Pointers- they fit what I do and are great house dogs.
But thats what I want- decide what you do and then narrow that search down- if it's really a hunting dog you want then I would go with a reputable breeder - this dog is going to be part of your and your kids lives for hopefully for a decade plus. It doesn't guarantee a great dog but if your an odds man it sure puts it in your favor.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

In the early days I tried labs, britts, setters and cross bred mutts. None of em cut the mustard. I've owned German Wirehairs (Drahthaars) for 25 years now. There's a reason for that, they're the best all around dog on the planet. Period.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

If I were choosing a dog that was to mostly be a pet for five boys and a sometimes hunting dog, I would choose a Lab from good hunt tested lines. There's no better pet in the world...loyal, smart, cooperative, love to retrieve birds and everything else, frisbee catchers, etc. What a great family dog.

If I wanted a badass all-around hunting dog I'd get a Drahthaar. A milder, closer working version of the GWP is the WPG. 

If I wanted to hunt chukars all the time and never waterfowl I'd get a bigger running pointer or setter.


----------



## Labs Inc.

*No one!*

No such thing as many have mentioned. However, if you hunt on average 10-30 acre fields at one time for upland and cold as cold gets for fowl then let me say......take a smaller version of a jazztime type lab and you will win some very good money in both fields. Don't believe me....any challengers???


----------



## JuddCT

I love my WPG.


----------



## Bret

Not me, mine are mortal for sure. They can look wonderfully trained one day and like complete goof offs the next. 
My breed of choice is the English Setter. They aren't the perfect anything, but neither am I. They do cover a lot of ground in the uplands, and look great on point. They have an easy going disposition, and seem to find a few birds. 
In the marsh they will retrieve ducks, but the cold will leave them shivering. Not the best choice there. They are awesome with kids. I staked ol' Tic out at the youth fair and just sort of left him there with some friends while I taught duck calling. The kids mauled him all day long. That was a lot of kids.... He loved it.

Non of my three are the "best dog", but they are my dogs and I love them, enjoy having them in the house, and love hunting with them.

let me know if you find the best dog. I want a litter mate.lol


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut

Ok a little update. Understanding there is no "best" or "perfect" anything when it comes to....well anything, since all is left up to personal preference and perception. Ill throw out a little more specific criteria. 
*an easily managable (obiedient) dog for kids as young as three for now.
*capable of going along on some upland game hunts without considering shooting the dog while there.
* No high dollar pooches or training. Its just a dog! 
*We have horses so come along on a horse ride and not be dumb enough to get killed by them.

I hope I dont get chastised for this statement but........... I love animals hosever, I dont put an enormous amount of value in them generally speaking. They for 99% of us are nothing but a pure cost! I get the companion, affection, aspect but as of yet I am not 72 living alone and in great need of finding that. My house is chaos!!:grin: So if your not making money of your animal than it is a pet and a cost. I wouldnt pay 800 dollars for a dog to be a pet like i wouldnt pay 5000 dollars for a horse to ride. I, as we all have similar experiences have seen many very expensive retards of animals and some of the most top notch freebies if you will. So, I want the perfect dog for every situation dang it! Just kidding.

Thanks 

Cheddar


----------



## Packfish

Looks like you we be Hoping for a good dog .


----------



## 30-06-hunter

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> Ok a little update. Understanding there is no "best" or "perfect" anything when it comes to....well anything, since all is left up to personal preference and perception. Ill throw out a little more specific criteria.
> *an easily managable (obiedient) dog for kids as young as three for now.
> *capable of going along on some upland game hunts without considering shooting the dog while there.
> * No high dollar pooches or training. Its just a dog!
> *We have horses so come along on a horse ride and not be dumb enough to get killed by them.
> 
> I hope I dont get chastised for this statement but........... I love animals hosever, I dont put an enormous amount of value in them generally speaking. They for 99% of us are nothing but a pure cost! I get the companion, affection, aspect but as of yet I am not 72 living alone and in great need of finding that. My house is chaos!!:grin: So if your not making money of your animal than it is a pet and a cost. I wouldnt pay 800 dollars for a dog to be a pet like i wouldnt pay 5000 dollars for a horse to ride. I, as we all have similar experiences have seen many very expensive retards of animals and some of the most top notch freebies if you will. So, I want the perfect dog for every situation dang it! Just kidding.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cheddar


Eek, I place the value of our dogs above that of many things, even above some people. But each to their own I suppose.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog

My very biased opinion was going to say a Labrador, preferably a yellow one.:mrgreen: But I retract my opinion because they will need and deserve more than 1% of you and your time.

Spry


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Labs Inc. said:


> No such thing as many have mentioned. However, if you hunt on average 10-30 acre fields at one time for upland and cold as cold gets for fowl then let me say......take a smaller version of a jazztime type lab and you will win some very good money in both fields. Don't believe me....any challengers???


I'll take that challenge. If a dog is worth it's salt it shouldn't matter if the field is 3 acres or 3000 acres, and it's NEVER been too clod for my Drahts. In fact, the colder the better. It's been too hot... But never too cold.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

> * No high dollar pooches or training. Its just a dog!


Never mind about the Draht... Just buy a $50 lab on KSL, you'll be happy as a clam...


----------



## swbuckmaster

^+1


----------



## Hoopermat

I have two GSP's and I had a lab until 3 years ago. If I was to get another it might be a pointing lab. Or just another lab. There is mans best freind and then theirs a lab you best friend till the end. They really are on another level.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut

come on now fellas, no tears. They are just opinions;-)


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Never mind about the Draht... Just buy a $50 lab on KSL, you'll be happy as a clam...


Quite a bit of truth in that statement Tex. Even if it was likely to be sarcastic.


----------



## swbuckmaster

He didn't say it sarcastic? I'd bet he ment it! It fits the op's needs perfectly! No need to flush a bunch of money on a dog that is just going to be a family pet and see very little specific hunting use.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

exactly get yourself a mixed hunting breed and and enjoy it.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> Quite a bit of truth in that statement Tex. Even if it was likely to be sarcastic.


$50 on any breed other than a Labrador would be better. Too many health issues with backyard bred Labs. Your $50 Lab could end up being worth thousands........;-)


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut

I couldn't agree more. As I said best dog I ever had was a lab. Just trying to see what everyone thinks. Maybe try something different this go round. Tried a GSP once. They are good looking pooches. Really bad timing more than anything, but it ended up not being a good fit for our family at the time.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut

Fowlmouth said:


> $50 on any breed other than a Labrador would be better. Too many health issues with backyard bred Labs. Your $50 Lab could end up being worth thousands........;-)


What are the issues Labs are having?


----------



## richardjb

Backyard labs are like a box of chocolates. Never know what you are going to get. My lab had pancreatic problems for a couple years. Now at 8, she is developing a couple growths/tumors. Probably cancer. Hip problems are common in mutt labs. So far, mine gets up and down pretty good. I'm on a list to get a new dog this spring. I'm not going to be without a dog 1 day this go around. And I want a dog that has been screened before it is conceived.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut

Hmmmmmm.......something to think about really! A little extra coin upfront for a pooch from a reputable person vs who knows what kind of expense down the road for health issues. No cash for clunkers program for canines!:grin:


----------



## Fowlmouth

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> What are the issues Labs are having?


Hip displasia, EIC (excercise induced collapse) eye, elbow problems. Of course not all backyard bred dogs will have these problems, but the risk is much higher then it would be with a reputable breeder.


----------



## 30-06-hunter

As I mentioned, my oldest Vizsla/Lab mix is 14 and never had a single health issue, not bad for a "mutt".


----------



## Hoopermat

with the amount of time you have to spend with the dog. I can see why you didn't like the GSP.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

The birdiest dog I ever had was a little lab/shorthair mix. She was NUTTY about birds and a first class little retriever. But, I got the worst of both breeds. She hated the water, and wouldn't point... I gave her to my friend and he made a part time hunting dog house pet out of her. Kizzy was a great little dog, for a mutt. Just not my cup of tea. The reason I got her was I wanted a versitile dog that would hunt everything well with no health/behavior issues. I thought that the lab shorthair cross would fit that bill nicely. NOT! About that time I discovered the GWP. Problem solved. never looked back. I've tried several other breeds but they all have thier limmitations and quirks. GWP's aren't without their limitations, but they are minimal.


----------



## Labs Inc.

Tex....I'm lovin your admiration for your choice of dog, that is hard to find these days. On that note I would flat out be honored to have the opportunity to watch your dog work. Sounds like my old dog is much more limited than yours so I doubt you'll mind if I suggest the guidlines. My dog would for sure get stopped in one of those 3000 acre keep up by use of horse type of trial so lets just stick to ten acres. Each dog gets 15 minutes to find 5 birds "you pick what type of bird". If you want points for point than its only fair than mine has to sit to flush for points. Next would be points for delivery to hand and of course the handler cannot move from where they shot at the bird. Crap that means I'm screwed on deliery points if I cant hit the dang bird which might be a challenge for me. The dog with the most birds found and point/flushed and delivery to hand wins that category. Now on to the water. Lets not get to fancy here all we want to find out is a love for water and trainability. So, how about a basic water/land triple with a poison bird and blind mixed somewhere in there. The dog that requires the most handler help loses. My dog is 7 and hasnt been formally trained since he was two so try not to laugh at me on this one. Now as to not waste you and your dogs time messing around with all of this its only fair that I have to pay you for your time. What amount of money sounds fair to put on the line?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Hell with the money, lets just do it for fun! :grin: You buy your birds I'll buy mine. Loser buys lunch.

I've always wanted to see how my three year old Draht would hold up against a true water dog. Lets do chukars at Lee Kay with the water work to fallow. Week days work the best out there, less people. May be some morning or evening... We'll need a non bias judge... Or, how bout I bring a buddy and you bring a buddy and they both judge. Oh, and no shock callars, and you get extra points for shooting less shells. Now, how do we handle the caught bird rule. If your dog catches a bird, no big deal, that's his job. But if my dog catches/rips a bird that's a huge no-no. How do you define a broke flusher? Hup to flush? Lets do this. Your dog has to hup to flush and if he catches a bird you are docked for one shell and you only get half points on the retrieve. If my dog rips/catches a bird, or does not hold broke through wing, shot, AND fall, he gets docked points. This will have to be a November thing as I am swamped working till then. Plus, by then the skeeters will have all been frozen.


----------



## swbuckmaster

I wana watch


----------



## Bret

I want to judge.lol
But I'm too busy Hunting birds as it is bird season.:grin:
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut

I would love to see a great dog work some birds!!


----------



## pelican

Labs inc...didn't you used to put games like this on down here in Sanpete county? Maybe you should again and include water work.


----------



## Labs Inc.

You know Tex as i went back through this thread i realized something.....what a pointless venture we both propose. My guess is your a good dude with good dogs. You have found what works for you and i've found what works for me. Pelican yes i helped put on 3 events down there and honestly had more fun doing that than anything else i've entered. I say hell yeah lets do another one and Tex thats a good time for me to still see your dog work. Either way having planned things like this before i'm not doing anything until hunting seasons are over.


----------



## Labs Inc.

Pelican, did you run in any of those events down there? If so how was your experience?


----------



## pelican

No.....I came over but my buddy wouldn't get out of bed. After I'd gotten back home you found me a partner, but I think by then I'd gotten with some other buddies and was going hunting. Its was your last time there putting it on I think.


----------



## Damiani

I once read Tex bob der Yager dogs had a hard time locating forest grouse yet won ribbon's at trials. I think it's a safe bet you'll whip his a$$ Labs Inc 
Hell, I've owned Dachshunds that deserved ribbon's


----------

